# 7.2 install error (kbproto-1.0.3)



## dbi (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

I wanted to spare myself some time by kvm (kvm as in qemmu). The idea: install FBSD on a whole physical disk via kvm, change fstab after completion and..well that's it. 
This way I'd be able to use the computer while the installation takes place.

The problem:

I chose "7.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso". The checksum is OK. My steps and choices:

1) default installation

2) sysinstall to use the whole HDD (250g) and slice 
it in "auto" mode (1 slice)

3) default bootmgr config

4) I'm changing the partition layout like this:
  - delete the default "/usr"
  - create it again with 30g size
  - add a new partition for /home on the rest of the slice.

5) Next I'm choosing "All" distributions as recommended in the handbook and I'm choosing to install the ports collection.

6) my download media/method is "HTTP" (to cache the packages with squid from the fastest non-rotating mirror)

5) "No" to IPv6
6) "Yes" to DHCP
7) Select the "proxyort" and go.

All seems fine until sysinstall complains about kbproto-1.0.3. Retries and fails several times and then skips to the final phase. Then it congratulates and lets me configure accounts, startup services etc. No X.

So, where is the problem and how should I deal with it.

Screenshot:


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

IIRC the boot-only disk doesn't contain any packages.


----------



## dbi (May 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> IIRC the boot-only disk doesn't contain any packages.



Yes, the whole idea is to download them during the installation.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

Ah, yes, misread that... Must stop answering posts before I had my morning coffee...

If you press ALT-F4 when the error pops up you'll drop in the debug screen. Any usable info in there?


----------



## dbi (May 11, 2009)

*debug*

screenshots:


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

It looks like the downloaded file is corrupt. Have you tried downloading from a different mirror?


----------



## dbi (May 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like the downloaded file is corrupt. Have you tried downloading from a different mirror?



Of course. The same error.
Finally I downloaded the whole dvd and the installation went fine. Unfortunately I understood there's no nvidia-driver for fsbsd-amd64 after I had installed KDE, so tomorrow I'll be installing fbsd-i386. 

Anyways, big thanks for your help.


----------

